# S3: Detail, part 1



## Don Miller (Oct 11, 2007)

So I finally got around to do a thorough detail on my S3 8L. The condition of the paint was horrible but I managed to correct it to a level I can live with. After 7 hours I had to stop working so this detail only involves front, left side door and left side rear quarter. The rest will follow in a couple of day. Picutre quality insn't the best but you'll get the idea...
On arrival:








Washed and Clayed:








Really bad paint...:








Rear right quarter:








Almost like someone sanded down the rear of the car:
















Hood was worst:


----------



## Don Miller (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: S3: Detail, part 1 (Don Miller)*

Some RDS:








Door/fender...this was the nicest looking part of the body:








Weapons of choice:








Crimescene:








Front bumper after some TLC...it actually came out quite nice:








Front right fender...came out 100%








In the heat of the battle the plate decided to hang a little...


----------



## Don Miller (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: S3: Detail, part 1 (Don Miller)*

Before:








After:








Before:








After:








50/50:








50/50:








50/50:


----------



## Don Miller (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: S3: Detail, part 1 (Don Miller)*

Front finished:








Side reflection:








Hood:








Interior, not detailed this time...:








































Well not the best pictures, but I will do a better job taking photos the next time when I finish the rest of the car...Let me know if you have any tips or ideas... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Don Miller at 9:15 AM 1/18/2009_


----------



## walkAbout (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: S3: Detail, part 1 (Don Miller)*

Good result...
And yes, an other a3-freunde.de user here...
CU
walkAbout


----------



## Don Miller (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: S3: Detail, part 1 (walkAbout)*

Thanks...
Yeah I've on that forum for almost 3 years or so. First car was A3 8L, then A3 8P and now S3 8L...love those small Audi hatches


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: S3: Detail, part 1 (Don Miller)*

That black is unmericfully hard to keep clean. 
Looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

car looks great!!!


----------



## D.C. Design (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (iDubber.com)*

great trun out paint was bad


----------

